# Adfree app no longer works



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone know how to make this great app work again? Tried clearing the app data and rebooting and have the latest version from market with latest local host file. Looking at the recent reviews on the market I am not alone.

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

you could always manually edit your hosts file
ill edit this post with a link shortly


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Set date to 2010. Run AdFree. Set date back. Viola!


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

also, what goes wrong with ad free?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Ashg said:


> Set date to 2010. Run AdFree. Set date back. Viola!


Works perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Not a big fan of this all cause when you remove the ads from Apps you are taking money out of the developers pockets. They were nice enough to release an add supported free version of the app when they could have charged for the app. If you don't want adds do the right thing and buy the add free version that's just my ¢2. I have spent over $100 dollars on Apps so please support your developers and pay for the Apps or leave adds in them so they can make some money

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Fox_Dye said:


> Not a big fan of this all cause when you remove the ads from Apps you are taking money out of the developers pockets. They were nice enough to release an add supported free version of the app when they could have charged for the app. If you don't want adds do the right thing and buy the add free version that's just my ¢2. I have spent over $100 dollars on Apps so please support your developers and pay for the Apps or leave adds in them so they can make some money
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


If I enjoy an app and want to donate money to a developer, I'll donate money to that developer by either donating via Paypal or buying the paid version. Unwanted ads, however, have no place on my phone. Free apps are great, but a developer should provide a paid version that is ad-free if they want my donation by purchasing the app since I do kill advertisements. As you can see from my supporting member logo, I do actually donate. I've never been a fan of ads though, and I never will be.

Plus, this thread is about getting the app to work again. It's not an ethics discussion regarding disabling apps.


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

The date thing isn't the problem, I did have that issue but resolved it using the date change trick listed above. The problem is that the program loads and has root access but ads are still present on my phone. I have also enabled ad blocking in Liberty toolbox (paid version) and droid overclock as well. Still no love.

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

5cr34m1n6mu73 said:


> The date thing isn't the problem, I did have that issue but resolved it using the date change trick listed above. The problem is that the program loads and has root access but ads are still present on my phone. I have also enabled ad blocking in Liberty toolbox (paid version) and droid overclock as well. Still no love.
> 
> @scr34m1n6mu73


I found that using other ad blockers don't seem to work together, instead they did quite the opposite and did not block a single ad. What I did was disable android overclock (reenabled ads), rebooted, enabled adfree (even if it says you are up to date, click download and install anyways), and then reboot one more time.

This worked for me. Let me know if you have the same luck.


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

Flipfreak said:


> I found that using other ad blockers don't seem to work together, instead they did quite the opposite and did not block a single ad. What I did was disable android overclock (reenabled ads), rebooted, enabled adfree (even if it says you are up to date, click download and install anyways), and then reboot one more time.
> 
> This worked for me. Let me know if you have the same luck.


Followed your instructions but still no joy. Going to disable Adfree and try Liberty and overclock individually.

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Just to be a good sport I installed adfree and ran it rebooted and it seems to work fine for me I'm running cm4dx nightly 17. I tested it in the browser since I don't have any ad supported Apps. Wish I could help you out. I forgot that it blocks ads on the browser too. Think I will leave it installed just to make browsing faster. Just curious what rom are you running?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fox_Dye said:


> Just to be a good sport I installed adfree and ran it rebooted and it seems to work fine for me I'm running cm4dx nightly 17. I tested it in the browser since I don't have any ad supported Apps. Wish I could help you out. I forgot that it blocks ads on the browser too. Think I will leave it installed just to make browsing faster. Just curious what rom are you running?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Liberty .08, did some internet searching and found someone with the same problem who said they fixed theirs by deleting the hosts file in the etc folder. Guess I will give that a try. Most intrusive ads are from Angry birds...playing it now make ME angry when a full screen video ad pops up during play.

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## brianf21 (Jul 10, 2011)

I created this for the nook, but it works here. The problem with Adfree is that the /system partition is mounted in read-only mode. If you use a program called "mount /system (rw/ro)" to mount /system in rw, then Adfree works. Or just used that attached program. It will automatically mount /system in rw mode then download the hosts file from the net then remount /system in ro mode. The hosts file changes a lot so keep going back in the program to get the lastest version. The program has to be re-ran after every nightly.


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

brianf21 said:


> I created this for the nook, but it works here. The problem with Adfree is that the /system partition is mounted in read-only mode. If you use a program called "mount /system (rw/ro)" to mount /system in rw, then Adfree works. Or just used that attached program. It will automatically mount /system in rw mode then download the hosts file from the net then remount /system in ro mode. The hosts file changes a lot so keep going back in the program to get the lastest version. The program has to be re-ran after every nightly.


Anyone using this?


----------



## socomdark (Jun 7, 2011)

I actually just think that developers are building ads into their apps. I haven't seen any admob ads but I do see ads in certain apps. I don't know for sure but that's how it seems

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been using the app called absolute system for ad blocking and it seems to work very well alongside of the liberty toolbox, adfree, droid Overclock, and root tools


----------

